# Do enemas hurt?



## 19045 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi!I was just wondering if enemas hurt when you insert them? I am severely constipated, and my last resort is one. Please reply!


----------



## 20997 (Mar 20, 2006)

no they don't hurt... but it can be uncomfortable..


----------



## 23709 (Dec 8, 2005)

no they don't hurt, and can provide extreme relief for us C's. I am so grateful my acupuncturist upped the rhubarb dose in my herb forumula. I went a lot today from it and am glad I don't have to use the enema.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

no, enemas don't hurt. just relax and breath while you do it. it can be uncomfortable when holding the water in but the longer you hold the better it workks. best wihes.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I agree with zuzu they are a wee bit uncomfortable


----------



## 20907 (Mar 24, 2006)

The insertion should not be painful. Most of your pre-made enemas (fleet, etc) are pre-lubricated for easy insertion. Just remember to remove the tip. If you're using an enema bag, you'll want to lubricate the tip before insertion, with something like KY, oil based lubricants are not recommended, i believe. As for the actual enema, they can be unpleasant.. If the fluid is too cold, it can cause spasms. I find that a warm enema is much better than a room temp one. Also, if you're using an enema bag, it's a lot more volume than a Fleet style enema. It will take time to get that liquid in, if there's too much pressure, or you go to fast, there will be cramps.


----------

